# ThirtyTwo Lashed...Painful!



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi everyone! My first post here really. I'm quite new to snowboarding and have been doing it since about January 2011. I had my first week away in Bulgaria in May and have been going to the local indoor snow done (Chill FactorE in Manchester, England) once a month since. So I'm improving all the time! 

I'm looking for some help/advice about the ThirtyTwo Lashed fast-track boots I recently bought. 

I bought them about a month ago when I last went to the snow dome. I have been using rental boots etc up to now and figured it's about time I got my own boots for a better fit etc. So I did some research and decided not to buy the ones I liked the look of online, and instead went into the shop and tried as many on as I could. 
I soon settled for the ThirtyTwo lashed boots as I found these to be the most comfortable with very little heel lift. I carried out a gap test which showed I had less than 2cm at the heel without the liner in. I got them heat moulded for added fit and comofort! Walked around in them for about an hour and they seemed comfier than any rental's I'd had yet! They seemed perfect!! 

_Or so I thought._

I then took them onto the slope while I was in the snow dome, for a few hours. The pain was awful. Along the outside of both feet between the small toe and the ankle was so painful! Nothing like I'd had from rented stuff before! The only thing different with the rented board etc compared to usual was the stance was a bit wider than I'd prefered that day, although they were unable to change it!  The angle of the bindings etc was the same as I've had them set ever since I started learning and I've not had a problem like this before. 

I explained my problem to the shop staff after I'd been on the slope. They said to just try wearing them around the house etc to break them in some more. Which I have been doing and there's no pain at all. I've probably worn them for about 10hours around the house and they're still comofrtable! Although they seemed comfortable before I took them onto the slope last time. 

I guess it's going to be difficult to recreate the problem without being on a board etc, but I was wondering if anyone could suggest what the problem with these boots may be?

I also asked about returning the boots to the shop to try another pair but apparently that's out of the question. I don't want to have forked out all this money on some boots only for them to be useless!!!  

Thanks for your help everybody. Sorry about the long read

Rob


----------



## Bretfred (Feb 26, 2011)

how do you do your toe strap over the top or in front of toes?


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

Had to do it over the top that day as the rented bindings wouldn't stretch to over the front of the toes. I personally prefer it over the toes though....


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

Did you try and over-ratchet the tightness of the bindings? Having your bindings too tight can seriously cause foot pain. Also, I have Lashed regular lace-up, and if you tighten the inside Boa liner too tight it can cut off circulation with the way it locks your heels. Another factor could have been the way the board was set up. If it was set up with too wide or too narrow of a stance-width, or too extreme of angles compared with what your used to, that can easily cause foot pain.


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

I do have a tendancy to do them as tight as they'll go! 
The liner in my boots doesn't have a BOA system, but I do pull the liner up real tight as I find that when this is tight I get minimal to no heel lift! 
Yea deffinetly think the board was set up too wide for me, but the angles on the bindings were my preffered stance which I've used ever since I started +15/-15


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

HoboMaster said:


> Did you try and over-ratchet the tightness of the bindings? Having your bindings too tight can seriously cause foot pain. Also, I have Lashed regular lace-up, and if you tighten the inside Boa liner too tight it can cut off circulation with the way it locks your heels. Another factor could have been the way the board was set up. If it was set up with too wide or too narrow of a stance-width, or too extreme of angles compared with what your used to, that can easily cause foot pain.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:
Too tight bindings can cause MAJOR pains.


----------



## bobsy852 (Mar 24, 2011)

Well I went to try these again at my local snow dome this weekend.
First thing I did when I got there was to buy some new socks much thicker Burton snowboarding socks! Seemed good! 

I made sure my bindings were set up at my preferred angle and also that they weren't set too far apart this time! Felt a lot comfier at a stand still so headed onto the slope:

So set out, first 2 runs, EXCELLENT! I made sure the bindings werent too tight and all seemed comfrtable.

Or so it seemed... 

About the 4th run down the signs of the pain started to come back! So I Sat down and adjusted the boots a bit. Turns out that as soon as I loosened the lower section of the boots a bit, I could literally feel my feet relax! 
So I undid them a bit on both feet. Being the bottom half it didn't seem to affect my heel grip much (if at all), just made my feet A LOT comfier. I headed out again, and was fine for most of the day. 

My right foot infact was perfect now! 
The left still got a bit of pain but it was still done up quite tight. So I'm going to keep them as they are. Whether it was the socks or simply how tight I had the boots done up, or even that they just needed breadking in, I'm not sure but I'm glad they seem to be A LOT better now! Hoping they conitnue to improve! 

Thanks for all the replies etc though!!


----------



## mj62mj62 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hi All,

Just to add my experience in - I had a manufacturing defect. The stitching on the right lining was out at the end of the toe rather than below the foot.

That extra stitching meant pain because the boot was too tight. The stitching took up extra room (about 3-4 mm).

Whatever boot you buy, be sure to examine the lining as well as the boot. Too often the sales person wont remove the lining because it's too difficult, or they say foot pain will ease as it wears in.

My boots are under warranty, but I had to endure the pain on my boarding trip...

Hope this helps other boot buyers... Otherwise, the ThirtyTwo Lashed were excellent.


----------



## irrballsac (Dec 31, 2011)

I tried on a pair of these today at a local shop. I thought they were AMAZING. With my Ride boots, I had to go a size 13, up from what I normally wear, a 12. However, with these I was able to wear the same size as my shoe. They were nice and snugg, a little bit tight, my toes were up against the tip, back against the heel. Seem like they would pack out to a great fit. Anyone else able to recommend these?

I thought there was a bit of a pressure point on my calf, but it turned out to be from the demo sock pressing against my regular sock right at the point of contact with the top of the liner.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

bobsy,
I know you said that they were comfortable but after you loosened them the pain went away. To me this is an indication they aren't fit properly.

I have an issue with Toe Boxes in boots. My foot prefers a wider toe box. I don't know about 32 but I can't wear Burton as most of the toe boxes of the boots I tried on were to tight. 
Could this be an issue for you??? Also most people have 1 foot that is just slightly bigger than the other. Could the foot that still hurts just a bit larger still causing pain even though you loosened the boot???

Just some thoughts to look into.


----------



## dano twoface (Jan 9, 2011)

if you are really concerned about heel lift, make sure to get the boots fitted properly, 32 offers a fit kit that allows you to add more support in the heel and for lateral stiffness!


----------

